# Certificate III equivalent in USA



## tuttle88 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey,
I have a Certificate III in Children's Services from Australia and I was wondering if there was an equivalent degree in the USA. There are places that can analyse your degree and tell you its equivalent but they are meant for university degrees and charge $100. I'm going to be looking for a job the end of next year and I wanted to know what my qualification means over here.

Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's not a university degree, it's highly unlikely it will be formally recognized in the US. You should include it on your resume when job hunting, with a brief explanation of what it is. It's pretty much up to the potential employer whether or not to consider that for the specific job you've applied for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unless I am mistaken this translates to child care/social worker/human services. As rule of thumb - when little people, sick people, people in general are involved US certifications are required. Generally state and federal.


----------



## tuttle88 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info! It is on my resume and I explain it to people. It doesn't really matter in the nanny jobs but if I was looking for childcare center work it may be an issue. Of course if I had any clue what I wanted to do with my life none of it would be an issue lol.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tuttle88 said:


> Thanks for the info! It is on my resume and I explain it to people. It doesn't really matter in the nanny jobs but if I was looking for childcare center work it may be an issue. Of course if I had any clue what I wanted to do with my life none of it would be an issue lol.


You may want to start on the clue before going forward.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

tuttle88 said:


> Thanks for the info! It is on my resume and I explain it to people. It doesn't really matter in the nanny jobs but if I was looking for childcare center work it may be an issue. Of course if I had any clue what I wanted to do with my life none of it would be an issue lol.


Without a degree not a TAFE qualification McDonalds or The Army is you are a citizen are your only options in the states.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Without a degree not a TAFE qualification McDonalds or The Army is you are a citizen are your only options in the states.


Can you please translate this into plain English?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Can you please translate this into plain English?


If you ain't gotta degree, you'll have a bum job!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> If you ain't gotta degree, you'll have a bum job!


Scratch head:>) Thank you.


----------



## tuttle88 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am a US citizen, I've got dual citizenship and I have a proper degree and the cert 3 I'm just trying to figure out if I want another nanny job after this one ends or if I can move into something else.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tuttle88 said:


> I am a US citizen, I've got dual citizenship and I have a proper degree and the cert 3 I'm just trying to figure out if I want another nanny job after this one ends or if I can move into something else.


Thank you for letting us know you are a US citizen. Nevertheless - how do you expect an answer with the information you give? Proper degree - in what, from where, with how much experience? Cert 3 - will not be anything you can use in the US.


----------

